# dw first new skoda fabia vrs



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Well guys here at last is my new toy, skoda fabia vrs 1.4tsi "turbo and supercharge" 7 speed dsg. She is in a different league from my old vrs. The power is insane not even broken her in yet and not even tried sport mode....
All so there is no marks from the dealer :doublesho
the spec is

vrs red with black roof
black rims
armrest
blue tooth

i got her friday night and went for a short drive then was in work yesterday so to day she got the following treatment will be full detail few weeks.
zaino aio
zaino z5 
z6 
z8 
zcs on all plastic diffuser and wheels.

here is the afters any questions just ask.

































































































click to play


tom :car:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice car, reminds me of mine in a weird way


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice:thumb:

Have skoda put the daytime running lights in the fog light position?

I'd be a little worried about the police pulling me over presuming I had my fogs on


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice car, can i ask though does it not even come with electric rear windows??


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

cool, cool, cool, awesome looking car, you muct be very pleased


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

seats are nicer than the light grey ones in the older model stunning car :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

winrya said:


> Very nice:thumb:
> 
> Have skoda put the daytime running lights in the fog light position?
> 
> I'd be a little worried about the police pulling me over presuming I had my fogs on


yes they have put dlr in the fog position and they act as side lights as well. there are no front fogs on the new vrs. soon will find out :car:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

s3 rav said:


> very nice car, can i ask though does it not even come with electric rear windows??


u can spec them. this car was ready to role from factory if i wanted to waite 12+ weeks i would have had them on there. :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely motor Tom, looking good :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely motor Tom


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Mmm.. compound charged :thumb:

Looks well mate.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking good tom :thumb: 
a subtle lowering and it'll be just right


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> looking good tom :thumb:
> a subtle lowering and it'll be just right


will be happing very soon along with few other bits :thumb:


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice buddy, looks well in red and on your drive:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

bluepeter said:


> very nice buddy, looks well in red and on your drive:thumb:


will pop down and see u soon


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, 0-160 in 2seconds  haha


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

looks very nice like it has been said a little lower and she will be sat just right


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nice Tom. The future of tuning.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Been waiting to see this


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers guys i am so happy


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

cracking little car Tom, hope all is well mate,

Paul


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

PH1984 said:


> cracking little car Tom, hope all is well mate,
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul hows your self?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Carackin looking car mate, 7 speed DSG :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

looking good tom,big improvement on the old one IMO,let me know when your at waxamomo wouldn't mind a peek :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Real nice there... I love that colour combination you've got!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fair play on the combined turbo and supercharger - more efficiency + a little extra response.

not knocking you for having this as everyone has their own tastes but not my cup of tea, too boxy and tall but I am sure you will have great fun in this and paint work looks good so nice one mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

-tom- said:


> Cheers Paul hows your self?


Getting there mate, doing a nice E60 M5 atm.

Been a little quiet of late due to my new website having a error on the contact form gerrrrrrr.... so missed out on plenty of jobs :devil:

Surprised your on here mate, i'd be out :driver:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

PH1984 said:


> Getting there mate, doing a nice E60 M5 atm.
> 
> Been a little quiet of late due to my new website having a error on the contact form gerrrrrrr.... so missed out on plenty of jobs :devil:
> 
> Surprised your on here mate, i'd be out :driver:


thats a bugger  i was out all fri and most off yesterday got to go easy :lol: she loves vpower :car::car::car::driver::driver::driver:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I wasn't sure on the styling at first, but its growing on me. Id love to try that engine out though!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I drove a 140 tsi MK5 golf on saturday, I was very very impressed with it!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

You got any plans for it? like subtle mods etc

What was the paint like when you picked it up from the dealer? Anything wrong with it at all, or anything you think you could improve/remove like orange peel?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

apmaman said:


> You got any plans for it? like subtle mods etc
> 
> What was the paint like when you picked it up from the dealer? Anything wrong with it at all, or anything you think you could improve/remove like orange peel?


drop it a bit but be about a year. paint was 98% perfect few nigles but will sort them this week. orange peel not as bad as vrs mk 1 mud flaps will be going on due to the lane i live on like hell on earth. nothing major to improve on just wish they could retro fit cruise control but hey ho...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice although I cant believe they come with manual windows in the back! Are electric an option? Any plans to lower it? Would look better and more agressive though!

Nice colour too - try some CK red moose glaze on it, will look nice and wet!


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice car, enjoy it. I just think the rear should have been a bit more "aggressive" and it could have benefitted from some side skirts. Bit too subtle like!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ryand said:


> Very nice although I cant believe they come with manual windows in the back! Are electric an option? Any plans to lower it? Would look better and more agressive though!
> 
> Nice colour too - try some CK red moose glaze on it, will look nice and wet!


they are a extra on the rear


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Good to hear about the orange peel. my furbies terrible for it on the rear panels and I was hoping they would sort it out. It looks amazing on your pics, the one in the dealers what great too shining on the bonnet


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Have to admit i was no keen on these cars when i first saw them in the press release and many videos about the net. But Have to say now i think i have changed my mind. That is one seriously nice looking machine and am sure it drives really well.

Red paint looks flawless also, I am impressed by Skoda of late.... i really am.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh I was like that bit like marmite u eve love it or hate it. It's all ready getting lots off looks. It will suprise sone people I think...


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice looking car - Skoda are in a totally different league to how they are perceived!

What's the 0-60 time?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Very nice looking car - Skoda are in a totally different league to how they are perceived!
> 
> What's the 0-60 time?
> 
> ...


Around 7secs give or take what mode it's in


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the new motor Tom, I just don't like black wheels, much better silver.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

ive got the seat bocanegra, virtually the same car minus the little bit better handling and brakes... Ive been very happy with mine so far


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice car looks quite sinister :devil:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice ....Pocket Rocket :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys just got to work and the drive in has never been so much fun


----------



## Woody_02g40 (Nov 26, 2010)

Cracking car mate, skoda had 3 of these on a stand at autosports international 
one of them was matt black, maybe a wrap? Looked mean!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning motor. is it heavy on fuel?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, well, well Tom, very nice indeed and having been out in Ross's Boca I can only assume how good this vRS will be............:car:

Looks like a nice colour combination there with some potential modding bits and pieces here and there, be interested to hear how a few miles on the clock you compare it to the old Fabia?

Suprised this isn't up on Brisky mate or have I missed it.............


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a lovely looking 4x4.....





:tumbleweed:







Only messing with you mate... it looks great!

Hope you are having lots of :driver::driver::driver: fun!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking looking car Tom! Looks great in red :thumb: 

What do you think of the DSG / Auto box compared to a manual? Any disadvantages to 'going auto'..?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Well, well, well Tom, very nice indeed and having been out in Ross's Boca I can only assume how good this vRS will be............:car:
> 
> Looks like a nice colour combination there with some potential modding bits and pieces here and there, be interested to hear how a few miles on the clock you compare it to the old Fabia?
> 
> Suprised this isn't up on Brisky mate or have I missed it.............


Cheers so yes it is on there Fabia 2 section  so far mate takin it easy as don't want to over spank it lol so far it's leagues a head off the old one.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Cracking looking car Tom! Looks great in red :thumb:
> 
> What do you think of the DSG / Auto box compared to a manual? Any disadvantages to 'going auto'..?


Its getting used to it :lol: gone for the clutch twice :lol: very quick drop downs at the right mownent in time


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

-tom- said:


> Its getting used to it :lol: gone for the clutch twice :lol: very quick drop downs at the right mownent in time


:lol: Sounds like adapting to an auto could be a challenge after years of manual driving! I'm thinking of chopping my MK3 Golf for a MK5 GTi with DSG as most of the driving I do is now town based. Probably red too - If I can find a tidy one locally


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yetizone said:


> :lol: Sounds like adapting to an auto could be a challenge after years of manual driving! I'm thinking of chopping my MK3 Golf for a MK5 GTi with DSG as most of the driving I do is now town based. Probably red too - If I can find a tidy one locally


It is taking the time, but getting there. tonight i tried it it the padel mode and i like it once i got used to it :lol:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Warming to the new Fabia....

Lovely Tom :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed Tom :thumb:

Seats look funky and like they'd hold you well in the corners! Love the wheels as well mate!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Viper said:


> Very nice indeed Tom :thumb:
> 
> Seats look funky and like they'd hold you well in the corners! Love the wheels as well mate!


Cheers Mark wanted a bit of color inside instead off all grey :devil: seats are very comfy the wheels make it stand out


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice... But why does the seats and fabric always look bland and boring in the fabias? Same with the old vRS... No leather options or anything.....

ANyway, nice motor fella


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

love it ! :argie:
the colour combo really does work well together.. nice to see the red seats as well. You made a great choice


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Loving the wheels Tom :thumb: 

Looks a litttle sharper than the last time I had my hands on a Skoda :lol::lol:

Looking forward to the 'full monty'


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

What mpg are you getting from it mate?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thehogester said:


> What mpg are you getting from it mate?


At the mow 30-35 mpg 



Mr Face said:


> Loving the wheels Tom :thumb:
> 
> Looks a litttle sharper than the last time I had my hands on a Skoda :lol::lol:
> 
> Looking forward to the 'full monty'


Cheers dude I they have changed. Still get the stigma off a skoda. U ok?



leon20v said:


> love it ! :argie:
> the colour combo really does work well together.. nice to see the red seats as well. You made a great choice


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

leon20v said:


> love it ! :argie:
> the colour combo really does work well together.. nice to see the red seats as well. You made a great choice


Cheers dude so happy


----------



## hotbaws (Jul 21, 2010)

After seeing this I'm beginning to wish I'd got a Fabia VRS instead of my Octavia VRS


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anybody else see the one at Castle Coombe for Rallyday, it was bonkers, will post up some pics when I get a chance


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-tom- said:


> At the mow 30-35 mpg  ...


I nearly get that from the RS


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice motor


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Tom, love those alloys. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

As said fella luvly car and must be a little rocket to drive cough cough legally

A wee bit of advertisement too for Kestrel (number plate) lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom - thats looking fantastic, nice work.

ATB


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers guys  she a fantastic car, the only bummer i am having is they replaced the rear fabric liners with plastic and the noise is not to good at the mow but hey :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Tom - thats looking fantastic, nice work.
> 
> ATB


cheers bud z5 is great on ready :argie:


----------

